

Google Cloud Print - panarky
http://code.google.com/apis/cloudprint/docs/overview.html

======
nickpinkston
Very interesting, I've always printed next-to-nothing, but when I do in a
pinch I get charged an arm and a leg for it. I'd totally use this, and think
that adding scanning/faxing might be handy as well later on.

Shameless plug: my startup, CloudFab.com, is very close to the same thing as
this but with 3D printing.

~~~
panarky
Cloud Print should be live in Chrome version 9.0.597.1 and newer. You'll need
to be on the Chrome 'dev' channel (not beta or stable).

Go to 'Preferences' (or 'Options' if you're on Windows), click on 'Under the
Hood', and scroll to the bottom of the dialog to enable Cloud Print and print
a test page.

------
btucker
If this starts to get traction, I think the printer manufacturers are going to
be all over it. It will make for a great reason for people to buy a new
printer. Here's hoping some will provide the functionality in a free firmware
update for already network attached printers.

~~~
snprbob86
Printer manufactures make the majority of their money on ink, not hardware. I
expect that the roll out of this will be relatively gradual, as with any
hardware.

